

What to Do When Your App Is Racist - treerock
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/what-to-do-when-your-app-is-racist

======
burritofanatic
Walc, an app that isn't even out yet close half a million allegedly. For
perspective, this is more than twice of OMG's Draw Something.

